# HI,I'm Paul from the UK



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,I bought a couple of old houses up in the hills about 10 miles north of Santa Catarina/Tavira.About 7 years ago I lived there for a couple of winters putting in a bathroom and renovating one of them.Now I only visit every 2 years to pay the rates.I have them on the market for the last few years but have had no success selling them so far.
Are there any members living or who own property in the Tavira area?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Many here may not know that Tavira is in Portugal


----------



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

*sorry,in my haste I thought this was the Portugal FORUM.*

Hi,I stand corrected.As this is the Ex pat forum,I should of mentioned my houses are in Portugal.
I would like to add now I also have a house in France inbetween Goron and Ambreire near Mayenne.So I would be interested to hear from any members in that area as well.
Regards Paul


----------



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you got these houses up for sale?
Vera (ex British relocating from S Africa to Portugal July 2008)


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

We do not live in the Northern area of Portugal but rather the Silver Coast part of Portugal, 
just wanted to send a Hello and Welcome to the forum.

Sincerely, Mamacats


----------



## MJO'Connor (Jul 4, 2008)

Mamacats said:


> We do not live in the Northern area of Portugal but rather the Silver Coast part of Portugal,
> just wanted to send a Hello and Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sincerely, Mamacats


Hi Mamacats,

Just a quick hello as I am new to the forum.

Please note that Tavira is actually in Eastern Algarve not in the north of Portugal.

Sincerely,

Maria


----------



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

What price do you have the houses up for sale?


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you for the correction!


----------



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

*Houses for sale*

Hi, Do you have any pics of the houses you wish to sell in Tavira?
Tks
Vera


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

ENIGMA said:


> Hi,I bought a couple of old houses up in the hills about 10 miles north of Santa Catarina/Tavira.About 7 years ago I lived there for a couple of winters putting in a bathroom and renovating one of them.Now I only visit every 2 years to pay the rates.I have them on the market for the last few years but have had no success selling them so far.
> Are there any members living or who own property in the Tavira area?


Hi, thry Winkworth estate agency in Tavira. maybe they will b able to help you sell your houses


----------

